# Dick's dicks



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

I must have been asleep, so I guess Dick's has gone the way of the squib. Seems they now ask your last name and zip code when purchasing ammo or anything relating to firearms. Not only that, their ammo (shortage) is laughable and never any target loads available. It's almost like Walmart now and since I hate giving my details out, I think it's time to start buying privately, though it's not always a good thing.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Kynochco said:


> I must have been asleep, so I guess Dick's has gone the way of the squib. Seems they now ask your last name and zip code when purchasing ammo or anything relating to firearms. Not only that, their ammo (shortage) is laughable and never any target loads available. It's almost like Walmart now and since I hate giving my details out, I think it's time to start buying privately, though it's not always a good thing.


It's almost as bad as buying online.... Which is the only way to get a decent amount around here.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> It's almost as bad as buying online.... Which is the only way to get a decent amount around here.


Unfortunately, this is true! I just purchased some HST on-line b/c I can't find it anywhere locally, and you have to fill out all kinds of information for that. I wasn't aware Dicks started asking for that information, but it is enough to keep me from buying ammunition from them. That is none of their business.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

probably modified their general policy in response to the NY SAFE act. I don't think you can buy any ammo online in NY any longer and I believe NY sellers have to treat it almost like a handgun transfer with regards to the paperwork involved.

found this in Wikipedia: regards the NY Safe Act:

Ammunition dealers are required to do background checks, similar to those for gun buyers. Dealers are required to report all sales, including amounts, to the state. Internet sales of ammunition are allowed, but the ammunition will have to be shipped to a licensed dealer in New York state for pickup. Ammunition background checks were scheduled to begin January 15, 2014,[11] but were put on hold indefinitely because the required "seamless" technology that would not inconvenience vendors or customers could not be put in place. The superintendent of state police, charged with creating such technology, is working on development, but a release date is still unknown.[12] So while out-of-state vendors are required to ship ammunition to a NYS licensed dealer, the buyer can still pick it up with no check of any kind required, or walk into any *registered ammunition dealer (now required under the act to sell ammunition)* and buy ammunition providing he/she is over 18.

so once again, NY succeeds in putting another nail in the coffin of the 2A. Can't legislate guns out of existence, let's just tie up ammo so bad that everybody will give up on it.

as I've said before, another example of Fascist control over people.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dick's Sporting Goods is a Dick.........

After the Newtown shooting Dick's stopped selling AR15's and AK-47's.......... Do not know if they went back to selling them or not nor do I care.......

*Dick's a DICK*


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Dick's Sporting Goods is a Dick.........
> 
> After the Newtown shooting Dick's stopped selling AR15's and AK-47's.......... Do not know if they went back to selling them or not nor do I care.......
> 
> *Dick's a DICK*


 Negative on the black guns Cait. Dicks sports won't sell naughty guns. Cheaper than dirt is another business I won't buy from ever again. Just 2 examples of business' that overreacted and knuckled under to gungrabbers after the Sandy Hook massacre.


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

It's not that I don't like Dicks (seriously no pun here), but even the customers who stand behind you in the check out line seem a little shocked when I place down my boxes of ammo. I had no idea there were so many disgusted anti-gun people out there.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

This is why I reload. The last box of factory shells I bought was a box of 45 acp when I brought home my 1911, so I would have brass since I didn't have any collected. That was about a year ago or so.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

When I find cheap loaded ammo, I buy it for the brass. I have enough reloaded ammo so I don't have to buy from Dick's or Cheaper than Gold. I refuse to buy from retailers who bowed to the gun grabbers or profiteered from the panic buying after Sandy Hook.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

RK3369 said:


> Can't legislate guns out of existence, let's just tie up ammo


Yes sir ! That's the name of the game. You can have all the guns you want, but with no ammo they are worthless.
Now, I'm a little angry because I got fooled into sending a picture of my drivers license that was required by two online sites to buy ammo. I never did purchase any and I won't. But the fact that they now have my information that can be hacked and used for identity theft or ruin your credit. That's my biggest concern. I don't care what the 'powers' know about me I have nothing to hide from.

And now I just heard that LuckyGunners and another site have been named in a law-suit brought about by the families in that Colorado theater shooting because they sold that dude 10,000 rounds without even asking for anything besides his shipping address. I think that's the one that really triggered all this and not the Sandy Hook one.

Anyway, I discovered that my local Cabela's has just the type of ammo I like and the prices are in line. I'm not buying any ammo online.
And the two online places that have my drivers license info. will never see a dime from me again. And one of them I bought a gun from.
F---'em !


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> This is why I reload. The last box of factory shells I bought was a box of 45 acp when I brought home my 1911, so I would have brass since I didn't have any collected. That was about a year ago or so.


Ditto on the reload. 'Cept I call it handload. When using all new components, there's nothing "re" about it. I bought a Ruger #1 Single Shot in 7x57 in the early 80s. At the same time I bought several boxes of new 7x57 brass. That Ruger has never seen a factory load. It does see MOA groups.

On pistol brass I'm not so picky. I've bought White Box ammo for guests to waste and now I have lots of emptys for me to play with.

Bullet casting for .357 and .44 has been a very relaxing pastime.

Even cleaning weapons has been a pleasure.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Mine are reloads lol. I reuse everything I possibly can, even the lead to make bullets, and rime fire cases for jackets


----------



## HoosierHIT (Feb 27, 2015)

HOOSIER HIT We will certainly take care of all of your ammo needs when we can....


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> Dick's Sporting Goods is a Dick.........
> 
> After the Newtown shooting Dick's stopped selling AR15's and AK-47's.......... Do not know if they went back to selling them or not nor do I care.......
> 
> *Dick's a DICK*


Well, the Dick's in my area has not gone back to selling either of those rifles.


----------

